# Schneeschuhwanderung



## greenhorn-biker (15. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß es ist etwas arg off-topic 
Aber da ich schon öfters gelesen hab, dass es hier einige Frauen gibt die den "sport" betreiben...
Spiele mit dem Gedanken eine Schneeschuhtour zu machen und zwar wird das oft hier auf dem Feldberg/Schwarzwald angeboten. Angegeben sind 4-5 Std., wobei eine Stunde Pause auf einer Hütte angegeben ist. 
Wie ist der sportliche Faktor zu gewichten? 
War leider bisher auch noch nie wandern oder langlaufen,deswegen kann ich meine Kondi schlecht einschätzen 
Was ich vor allem interessant finde, dass die Preise gar nicht mal so teuer sind (im vergleich zum ski fahren zB ) und man sich sowas auch als Student mal leisten kann. Bin nämlich eher ein Fan von Ski fahren als Sommerurlaub, was beides aber geldmäßig nicht drin ist  Also Kurzurlaub für einen Tag


----------



## bajcca (15. Februar 2012)

Hmm, Schneeschuhwandern kann zwischen gemütlich und anstrengend alles sein, ist halt vom Tempo, der Steigung und auch von der Schneequalität abhängig. Ich liebe es in den Bergen zu laufen und das empfinde ich schon als sportlich. Genial ist die Stille abseits der Wege, wenn Du querfeldein gehst, danach geht es mir einfach nur gut.
Bei geführten Touren habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die eher gemütlicher angegangen werden, je nachdem wie fit die Teilnehmer sind und natürlich wie das Streckenprofil ist.
Einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (15. Februar 2012)

Kommt an auf die Schneebeschaffenheit, Höhe, gespurt, ungespurt, Steilheit, etc....
Du hast keine Abfahrten wie bei Alpin oder Langlauf, bist immer in Bewegung. Dazu läuft man breitbeiniger. Machst du die Spur wirds richtig anstrengend, die Beine mit den Geräten im Tiefschnee Schritt für Schritt zigZentimeter nach oben zu heben. So an 3. oder 4. Stelle gehts dann etwas einfacher. Auf gebahnten Wegen machts keinen Spaß, der Untergrund ist dann hart und das wird mit der Zeit unangenehm. Von der Zeit her bist du auf jeden Fall länger unterwegs als Fußgänger und Langläufer. Wohlverdiente Punkte!!!
Es ist genial im Winter ungespurte Wege zu gehn und die Gegend im Winter zu erkunden. Du musst nicht auf den Feldberg, frag in den Sportgeschäften nach, Schneeschuh kann man auch im Flachland laufen, vorausgestzt es hat Schnee 
Bei Bergtouren ists meist so, dass du den gleichen Weg wieder hinuntergehst und die Skitourenfahrer dürfen zur Belohnung fahren.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte mir das auch überlegt, bin aber zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass ich lieber ne normale Bergwanderung mache. Ich denke mal, dass das breitbeinige gehen nicht sonderlich bequem ist und im Schnee macht auch eine normale Bergtour super Spaß. Hier sind auch manche Steige ganz gut eingetreten. Bei uns sind nicht sonderlich viele Leute unterwegs, die machen entweder Langlauf oder es sind Skitourengeher, von daher ist es nicht sonderlich voll. Evtl. kannst ja einen Schlitten mitnehmen, dann musst du nicht zu Fuß bergab. Ich hab mir nur Grödl zugelegt, denn selbst schöner Schnee kann bergab ganz schön rutschig sein.


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Februar 2012)

Bei Schneeschuhtouren kann ich leider nicht mitreden, aber das hat Mausoline ja schon gut erklärt!
Macht bestimmt Spaß, nur ziehe ich die Skitour vor, bergab laufen wäre nicht so mein Ding. Die Bilder von Mausolines Schneeschuhtour sind jedoch wirklich klasse!

Aber warum nicht Langlauf? Auch mit LL-Skiern macht es durch unverspurten Schnee - also neben der Loipe -  viel Spaß, neudeutsch "Offtrack" oder "Nordic Cruising". Vielleicht habt Ihr in der Familie passende LL-Ski, dann brauchst Du nichts zukaufen und kannst es in der Ebene mit oder ohne Loipe auch mal allein machen und Deine Kräfte einteilen. Zuvor natürlich mit Jemanden zusammen, der Dir die Grundtechniken ein wenig zeigt, da Du schreibst noch nie auf Skiern gestanden zu sein. 

Grüße!


----------



## dubbel (16. Februar 2012)

oder aus der not eine tugend machen: 
hoch mit schneeschuhen, 
runter mit snowboard.


----------



## ciao heiko (16. Februar 2012)

Im Nordschwarzwald um Ruhestein und Kniebis werden auch Touren und Verleih angeboten.
http://winter.tgs-unit.de/schneeschuhtouren.html


ciao heiko


----------



## chayenne06 (16. Februar 2012)

@dubbel: 
Was für Schuhe ziehst dann raufwärts an? Oder ziehst runterwärts mit dem Snowboard keine snowboardboots an? 
Das würde mir nämlich gefallen. Rauf zu Fuß und runter mit dem Board


----------



## Factotum_ (16. Februar 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir das auch überlegt, bin aber zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass ich lieber ne normale Bergwanderung mache. Ich denke mal, dass das breitbeinige gehen nicht sonderlich bequem ist und im Schnee macht auch eine normale Bergtour super Spaß.


 
An das "Breitbeinige" gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell. Ab einem gewissen Punkt ist im alpinen Gelände ohne Ski oder Schneeschuh einfach Ende. Dann braucht man Steighilfen oder genug breite Auflagefläche, um durch die Schneemassen zu kommen. Mit Schneeschuhen kommt man mindestens dort hin, wo jeder andere Tourengeher auch hin kommt. Für alpines Gelände gibt es extra Schneeschuhe, die neben der breiten Auflagfläche eine Art Steigeisen dabei haben, um vereiste Stellen oder Steinstufen bewältigen zu können. Steighilfen (Bügel) sind dann auch dabei.

Runter dann mit dem Rodel oder nem leichten Plastik-Teller (Ar$chrodel).


----------



## dubbel (16. Februar 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @dubbel:
> Was für Schuhe ziehst dann raufwärts an?



snowboardstiefel. 
die bindung der schneeschuhe kann man ja ewig weit aufmachen. 

und besonders breitbeinig muss man mit schneeschuhen auch nicht laufen. 
man muss sich halt von diesen tennisschlägern verabschieden und was gescheites benutzen.


----------



## Factotum_ (16. Februar 2012)

*MSR Lightning Ascent  *wären z.B. die Schneeschue, die man gut auch in eisigen und felsigen Bedingugnen nutzen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (16. Februar 2012)

> oder aus der not eine tugend machen:
> hoch mit schneeschuhen,
> runter mit snowboard.


Stimmt eigentlich, wenn ich eher auf Skifahren stehe und knapp bei Kasse bin, würde ich kein Geld für eine geführte Schneeschuhtour ausgeben. Ich habe in der Gegend mit Snowboard Touren angefangen. Schneeschuhe beim Salewa Shop kosten 5.- pro Tag. Board auf den Rucksack, Topo Karte und los. Einfach den Spuren hinterher, da laufen so viele rum. 

@cayenne: Mit Softboots kein Problem, kann mir gar nicht vorstellen was man sonst anziehen könnte.

Im Feldberggebiet gerade zur Zeit über Lawinengefahr schlau machen, die gibts nämlich auch im Schwarzwald.

Achja: Und es ist zehnmal besser als in einem überfüllten Skigebiet Kohle zu lassen und eine vereiste Piste runterzurutschen egal wie anstrengend der Aufstieg ist
Ich finde es übrigens viel weniger anstrengend als ein FR Bike hochzutreten.


----------



## chayenne06 (16. Februar 2012)

Hmmm also mit meinen Softboots fürs boarden kann ich mir nicht vorstellen damit vorher mit Schneeschuhen den Berg raufzusteigen. Die sind ja wie Klotz am Bein :-(


----------



## dubbel (16. Februar 2012)

kommt dir nur so vor.
die boots sind kaum schwerer als feste bergschuhe (sind ja nur ein paar gramm mehr schaum), 
und flexibel müssen sie ja eh nicht sein.


----------



## chayenne06 (16. Februar 2012)

also du ziehst dann deine boots für die schneeschuhe an, und bergab gehts dann mit dem board? schon cool. aber ich kann mir das mit meinen boots echt nicht vorstellen. bei denen, trotz softboots, bin ich immer froh wenn ich die wieder aus habe. und damit den bergh hoch? aber viell.ist es doch ein unterschied mit den schneeschuhen drunter oder nur berggehen...


----------



## mangolassi (16. Februar 2012)

Entweder deine Schuhe passen nicht so optimal oder das kommt dir so vor weil du beim Boarden die Füsse ziemlich einseitig belastest. Wenn sie davon weh tun, bist du halt froh die Schuhe auszuhaben.
Das gute an Touren ist dass die Füsse weniger weh tun, weil man weniger und vor allem meist auf weichem Schnee runterfährt. Das blöde ist, dass es konditionell ganz schön schlaucht. Aber das ist ja vielleicht auch gut. Probiers aus! Ich steh ziemlich auf die Kombination von Natur und Gravity Fun.


----------



## Chrige (24. Februar 2012)

DAS steht definitiv auch noch auf meiner ToDo Liste. Bis jetzt hat mich meine Kondition immer abgeschreckt. Da diese aber jetzt durch das Biken besser geworden ist und meine Snowboardkünste auch nicht gerade schlecht sind, könnte ich dies diese Saison noch in Betracht ziehen (solange der Schnee hält).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (24. Februar 2012)

Kommst halt mal mit. Fasnacht ist ja jetzt vorbei
Wir sind eigentlich jedes Wochenende auf irgendeinem Berg.


----------

